# Whining sound while moving



## RANGER589 (Oct 3, 2011)

2007 Altima LS

This whining sound is coming from the engine/trans. area. It doesn't do it when you are sitting with the engine running. It occurs through out the acceleration process and continues at speed. The faster you go, the more pronounced the whine.

I think it is either the transmission or a CV joint / trans-axle issue?

Also, I can't find the dip stick for the transmission fluid?


----------



## Frmboy2297 (Sep 30, 2015)

Same prob with mine.let me know if you find solution


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

have y'all checked the wheel bearings? i'd like to rule out the tires, wheels, brakes, and bearings before heading into the transmission. once you unlock the dipstick lock tube for the CVT trans, you can turn it 180 then check level and condition.


----------

